#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιολογητικά εγγραφής πιστούχου ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΓΓΥΗΤΙΚΕΣ

## milt

Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για εγγραφή πιστούχου στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ώστε να δύναται να βγάλεις εγγυητικές επιστολές .

Η έγκριση της αίτησης απαιτεί λίγες ημέρες.

Την αίτηση μπορούμε να την κατεβάσουμε και από την ηλεκτρονική σελίδα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

----------

